# Inspiration



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I feel like I'm in a rut; please share your favorite easy to freeze appetizers. I often have 15 minutes to get one out on the table--


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

one of my favourites is to make a seafood sausage, from a fish mousse add some chunks of seafood and chives[because chives retain a good colour after cooking and being frozen basically whatever other garnish you want through the sausage,,,red capsicum is good...and then depending on the thickness you roll it out it can be used as a canape or roll it a bit thicker and after defrosting roll it in nori or other suitable leaf and you have a seafood sausage appetizer....ps to cook the sausage before freezing,,,roll in heatproof gladwrap and steam or simmer for 20 to 30 minutes...it should be no longer and must be cooked gently.


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

I make a kind of giant raviolie using pasta dough and a ramekin. I fill it with spicy sweet potato puree. Then all you need to do is take it out the freezer and put it in the deep fryer for 1.5 minutes. The sauce can be anything form sage butter to some flavore oils.


----------

